# Torano cigars



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone:

I visit regularly when not travelling so I'll answer any question you have or talk cigars with you.
:smoke:

Regards,

Carlos Llaca-Toraño
Director of Operations


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Good to have you around!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very good to have you here and you'll probably get some questions right off.


----------



## Titus9000 (May 18, 2010)

I'm new to cigars, but i have learned that I like cigars with significantly more flavor than a Macanudo Hampton Court. Do you guys make anything that has a lot of flavor but isn't too harsh or nicotine heavy for a new smoker?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice to see you here Mr Torano. I have a few of your fine cigars in my humidors as they are one of the few NC's readily available here. Good to see another company connecting directly with their customers through this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice to see a new face Mr torano. Welcome to our internet home known as puff.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome, glad to have you here, glad you can share some knowledge with us.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice to have your here Mr Toraño.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Good to see you stopped in Carlos, I too visit the "Puff" daily to see what's up....... :usa2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The last cigar I smoked was a Torano 1959 50 Years ... nice cigar!


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Titus9000 said:


> I'm new to cigars, but i have learned that I like cigars with significantly more flavor than a Macanudo Hampton Court. Do you guys make anything that has a lot of flavor but isn't too harsh or nicotine heavy for a new smoker?


Titus9000:

If you are looking for something in the mild category, try the Casa Torano Natural. Very flavorful but a prefect everyday cigar. If you want somehting a little bit more, try either the Casa Torano Maduro (my personal favorite here in the office) or the Reserva Selecta. All three have been rated 90 and the Casa Maduro was the Top 25 of 2008 and the # 2 maduro overall. It is mild-medium smoke with a hint of sweetness because of the Connecticut Bradleaf wrapper we use.

So enjoy them.:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

:smoke2:Thank you all for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> The last cigar I smoked was a Torano 1959 50 Years ... nice cigar!


At the Big Smoke in CT this weekend I will be displaying the new Exodus Triumph pack introducing/featuring the new 50 Years box pressed.:smoke2:


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Stogieman said:


> Good to see you stopped in Carlos, I too visit the "Puff" daily to see what's up....... :usa2:


 Always a pleasure Stogieman!
:smoke2:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Carlos, when are you guys going to come to the bay area, i would love to get a chance to meet one of my favorite cigar makers?????


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> Carlos, when are you guys going to come to the bay area, i would love to get a chance to meet one of my favorite cigar makers?????


Hi Jason:

Although we have a limited travel schedule between now and the end of August as we are getting everything in order for the big trade show in New Orleans, we are scheduled out to the West Coast in Oct. as of now although we will definitely be making at least one or two more additional trips before the end of the year out west.
:smoke2:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I still need to try some of your cigars. I had one a couple of years ago I didn't like. But its been awhile so I'll probably get a sampler some time soon. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

LLACA said:


> Hi Jason:
> 
> Although we have a limited travel schedule between now and the end of August as we are getting everything in order for the big trade show in New Orleans, we are scheduled out to the West Coast in Oct. as of now although we will definitely be making at least one or two more additional trips before the end of the year out west.
> :smoke2:


I believe you were just around my part of Florida not too long ago. I was going to go meet you (PCB Cigars on Panama City Beach) but my 7 month old son and I were sick so I was unable to go. I was quite depressed because I wanted to try the "Roots run deep" cigar (I believe that was the name of the special one given out at events).

Your cigars are some of the best I have had. I have had 4 or 5 different types in your lines and liked each one of them!!

Thanks for coming to Puff!!

Devlin


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> I believe you were just around my part of Florida not too long ago. I was going to go meet you (PCB Cigars on Panama City Beach) but my 7 month old son and I were sick so I was unable to go. I was quite depressed because I wanted to try the "Roots run deep" cigar (I believe that was the name of the special one given out at events).
> 
> Your cigars are some of the best I have had. I have had 4 or 5 different types in your lines and liked each one of them!!
> 
> ...


Hi Devlin:

That was my uncle at PCB Cigars. They have the "Roots Run Deep Tour" cigars available at PCB if you want to try them. See you at the next event!:smoke2:


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

louistogie said:


> I still need to try some of your cigars. I had one a couple of years ago I didn't like. But its been awhile so I'll probably get a sampler some time soon. Welcome to the forum!


Thank you Louis. Let me know if you want me to recommend something for you since I don't know what you tried before.
:smoke2:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

LLACA said:


> Hi Devlin:
> 
> That was my uncle at PCB Cigars. They have the "Roots Run Deep Tour" cigars available at PCB if you want to try them. See you at the next event!:smoke2:





LLACA said:


> Thank you Louis. Let me know if you want me to recommend something for you since I don't know what you tried before.
> :smoke2:


May I suggest this one? One of the top cigars I've had recently.....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rano-exodus-50-years-review-earlier-poll.html


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

LLACA said:


> Titus9000:
> 
> If you are looking for something in the mild category, try the Casa Torano Natural. Very flavorful but a prefect everyday cigar. If you want somehting a little bit more, try either the Casa Torano Maduro (my personal favorite here in the office) or the Reserva Selecta. All three have been rated 90 and the Casa Maduro was the Top 25 of 2008 and the # 2 maduro overall. It is mild-medium smoke with a hint of sweetness because of the Connecticut Bradleaf wrapper we use.
> 
> So enjoy them.:ss


These all sound awesome! I think I'm going to try one of the Casa Torano Naturals, but I'll buy a few of the Maduros as well.


----------



## jamesc1995 (Feb 14, 2010)

jakecartier3 said:


> These all sound awesome! I think I'm going to try one of the Casa Torano Naturals, but I'll buy a few of the Maduros as well.


I would recommend the Casa Torano Maduros as they are an awesome smoke. The Signature perfectos are also great if you like a medium body with lots of flavor.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

LLACA said:


> Thank you Louis. Let me know if you want me to recommend something for you since I don't know what you tried before.
> :smoke2:


 I enjoy my Connecticut shade wrapper cigars but I had some of your Carlos Torano Casa Torano. And I just wasn't to fond of them. But that was like 3 years ago, So I've since been meaning to give your brand another try. By the way I didn't judge this brand based on one cigar. But I was just turned off by it, so I never gave it any thought. I enjoy good medium body smokes and full body is what I smoke more often. Do you guys have a sampler of all your cigars in one I could buy?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

louistogie said:


> I enjoy my Connecticut shade wrapper cigars but I had some of your Carlos Torano Casa Torano. And I just wasn't to fond of them. But that was like 3 years ago, So I've since been meaning to give your brand another try. By the way I didn't judge this brand based on one cigar. But I was just turned off by it, so I never gave it any thought. I enjoy good medium body smokes and full body is what I smoke more often. Do you guys have a sampler of all your cigars in one I could buy?


i could help you out with that...
Torano Variety Sampler of 7 - Cigars International

i love every one of those cigars, im sure you will too.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola Carlos, I've had the Exodus 1959 Robusto...very nice cigar. I want to try the Exodus Tin 4 1/8 x 30 size as well. 

Salud :yo:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome! I hope to meet you at the trade show and see what you are working on.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Carlos, i am thinking of buying a box of the "Noventa" i have yet to try these tho, but have loved all that i have tried from Torano so far. could you please tell me a lil about the "90" ,thank you very much.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for joining up. Just picked up a mixed box at the "Roots run Deep" tour. Here I am with the plaque for rolling the best wrapper on a cigar:










I also got to talk to Sr. for a little bit, everyone with your company was very pleasant.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jsnake said:


> Welcome! I hope to meet you at the trade show and see what you are working on.


Hi Jake:

The whole family will be in New Orleans so stop on by and see the "new" Toraño products we will be introducing.:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to have you here.


Thank you Charlie.:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> Carlos, i am thinking of buying a box of the "Noventa" i have yet to try these tho, but have loved all that i have tried from Torano so far. could you please tell me a lil about the "90" ,thank you very much.


Hi Jason:

The Noventa is an all Nicaraguan puro. It has tobacco from 4 different regions including Pueblo Nuevo which is proprietary to the Torano family. It is medium bodied with rich and robust flavors but very smooth and balanced. It was launched in 2006 and is a limited production cigar. Means we only make it a couple of times a year and then age them.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Hola Carlos, I've had the Exodus 1959 Robusto...very nice cigar. I want to try the Exodus Tin 4 1/8 x 30 size as well.
> 
> Salud :yo:


Herman:

The Exodus Tin is a great short smoke but packs a punch!
:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Titus9000 said:


> I'm new to cigars, but i have learned that I like cigars with significantly more flavor than a Macanudo Hampton Court. Do you guys make anything that has a lot of flavor but isn't too harsh or nicotine heavy for a new smoker?


Hello Andrew:

Try the Casa Toraño Natural or Maduro. Both are mild to medium with the maduro having a touch of sweetness because of the Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper. The Casa Toraño Maduro was the # 2 overall maduro of 2008 in Cigar Aficionado. Both are very flavorful and are great any time of the day smokes. Also have the Reserva Selecta in the mild to medium category with a rich creamy and buttery smoke. ENJOY!
:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

louistogie said:


> I still need to try some of your cigars. I had one a couple of years ago I didn't like. But its been awhile so I'll probably get a sampler some time soon. Welcome to the forum!


Hi Louis:

Try the Virtuoso or the new Exodus 50 Years with the copper colored band. By what you just smoked looks like you enjoy the fuller cigars.
:ss


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

LLACA said:


> At the Big Smoke in CT this weekend I will be displaying the new Exodus Triumph pack introducing/featuring the new 50 Years box pressed.:smoke2:


Nice!

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Virtuoso is your sungrown offering, right? I'm a big fan of sungrowns ...


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nice!
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Virtuoso is your sungrown offering, right? I'm a big fan of sungrowns ...


You are correct, had one last week. Was very pleased with it, wonderful flavors.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nice!
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Virtuoso is your sungrown offering, right? I'm a big fan of sungrowns ...


Hi Charlie:

You are right. The Virtuoso does have a sungrown wrapper. It also has tobacco from Panama.
:ss


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

A buddy of mine recently gifted me a Virtuoso Torpedo but half of the wrapper ripped off while taking it out of the celo ... a big shame because it looked like a handsome cigar and I was excited about smoking it. BTW, and i'm a big fan of the white Virtuoso band!

I'll be picking one of these up soon ... who knows, maybe smoke one at the Party Source (Newport, KY) Roots Run Deep Torano event in July!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Carlos, thank you very much for your reply. i hope to pick up some of the 90's very soon.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> A buddy of mine recently gifted me a Virtuoso Torpedo but half of the wrapper ripped off while taking it out of the celo ... a big shame because it looked like a handsome cigar and I was excited about smoking it. BTW, and i'm a big fan of the white Virtuoso band!
> 
> I'll be picking one of these up soon ... who knows, maybe smoke one at the Party Source (Newport, KY) Roots Run Deep Torano event in July!


Charlie:

You killed it! Come over to the Party Source. We'll have a grand old time!:ss


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Carlos,

Sorry for being late to the party, but a hearty welcome to Puff!

I really enjoy Torano cigars and have for several years. I always seem to come back to the Silver Exodus torpedo, but I'm sadly down to my last two. Are these discontinued? I don't see them around anymore.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Carlos,
> 
> Sorry for being late to the party, but a hearty welcome to Puff!
> 
> I really enjoy Torano cigars and have for several years. I always seem to come back to the Silver Exodus torpedo, but I'm sadly down to my last two. Are these discontinued? I don't see them around anymore.


Hello Don:

Thanks for the welcome. The Exodus Silver is not discontinued. On the contrary, at the CT Big Smoke this past weekend we introduced the Exodus Triumph Pack which includes an Exodus Gold, Silver, 50 Years and the new Box-Pressed Exodus 50 Years.
:smoke2:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Mr. Torano,

Good to see you on the forum. I have enjoyed many of the cigars in your line for a long time. Also heard a rumor that you are a Florida Gator - extra points if that's true!


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

orca99usa said:


> Mr. Torano,
> 
> Good to see you on the forum. I have enjoyed many of the cigars in your line for a long time. Also heard a rumor that you are a Florida Gator - extra points if that's true!


Hello Bob:

The "Gator" is my cousin Charlie. He almost killed himself (just an expression) when the Gators lost to "Bama" in the SEC final. Tough game to watch but we don't hold it against him - LOL!
:smoke2:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Go Gators.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

carlos, i wanted to ask you a question. i know its a age old debate but i have never gotten the view from someone who is as close to the business as you are. in your personal humidor at home or work, do you store your cigars in the celo or do you take them off? and why? thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Carlos, allow me to be late to the party in welcoming you to Puff. Thanks for stopping by to say hello.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> carlos, i wanted to ask you a question. i know its a age old debate but i have never gotten the view from someone who is as close to the business as you are. in your personal humidor at home or work, do you store your cigars in the celo or do you take them off? and why? thanks for sharing your knowledge.


Hi Jason:

I do both. If I am going to store them for an extended length of time, I keep them in their cello but cut the cello at the foot so the cigar can get humidity through the foot and stay in optimum condition. I only do this to protect the wrapper on the cigar. If they are not going to stay long I take them out of their cello.
:ss


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Carlos, allow me to be late to the party in welcoming you to Puff. Thanks for stopping by to say hello.


Thank you Ken. It's a pleasure to be here and chat with everyone.
:ss


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay honest question. Do you smoke other manufacturer's cigars? If so how often? I would imagine a lot of manufacturers are friends and like to try each other's product from time to time. But I wonder how one would feel about being seen smoking a cigar other than their own brand.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Okay honest question. Do you smoke other manufacturer's cigars? If so how often? I would imagine a lot of manufacturers are friends and like to try each other's product from time to time. But I wonder how one would feel about being seen smoking a cigar other than their own brand.


Honest answer Ken. Yes I smoke cigars from other manufacturers. For example, while at the CT Big Smoke set up, I was chatting with Pepin and Jaime and they gave me one of their cigars to smoke which I lit up and enjoyed. In TX a couple of weeks back it was the other way around. I offered some of my cigars to Pepin, Jaime and Eddie Ortega who were together. It is a very common occurrence. The only way to know what consumers are enjoying is to smoke them.:ss


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Carlos, does Torano go through any kind of process to ensure that their cigars are boxed and shipped out free of any beetle eggs?? i have yet to any problems, im just curious.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> Carlos, does Torano go through any kind of process to ensure that their cigars are boxed and shipped out free of any beetle eggs?? i have yet to any problems, im just curious.


Hello Jason:

Yes we do. After all the regular fumigation that is done at the factory, once the cigars are packed and boxed, they go into freezers to hopefully crush any beetle eggs that may still remain. The cigars are then "thawed" out slowly before they ship. This process has become pretty standard in the industry and is done by most major manufacturers. The key is to keep them 3-4 days minimum in the freezer at well below zero.
:ss


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for the info carlos. i am just having trouble keeping my temp down in my humi and the old horror stories about beetles has me extremely worried. about 35% of my 600+ cigars are Torano. good to know actions are done prior to shipping.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> thanks for the info carlos. i am just having trouble keeping my temp down in my humi and the old horror stories about beetles has me extremely worried. about 35% of my 600+ cigars are Torano. good to know actions are done prior to shipping.


No problem Jason. Anytime. If I may, why are you having trouble with the temp. in the humi?
:smoke2:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

LLACA said:


> No problem Jason. Anytime. If I may, why are you having trouble with the temp. in the humi?
> :smoke2:


at the apartment i stay in i only have a little a/c unit in the living room which is almost good for nothing. now the the summer is coming around my humi's have been around 75-80 degrees during the day. i live on the 3 story so i don't really have a basement or something to store them. none of the humi's are in direct sunlight or around a heat source but i still cant get the temp down. i ran my a/c unit for 4 hours and with my fans on, and it did take my temp down to 70 again for a bit, but i just don't think i can afford to keep my a/c on for 14 hours a day.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

carlos, i just bought a *Carlos Torano Exodus Tin (10). great taste, i only wish i could have bought more. it states the are no longer making them, is that true and if so why?? this is the best short smoke i have had yet. 
*


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

carlos, where you at???


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> carlos, i just bought a *Carlos Torano Exodus Tin (10). great taste, i only wish i could have bought more. it states the are no longer making them, is that true and if so why?? this is the best short smoke i have had yet. *


Hi Jason:

Sorry for the delay I have been on the road and leave again tomorrow. The Exodus Tins are still available. We have them in stock so your retailer should have no problem ordering them.
:ss


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Carlos, allow me to be late to the party in welcoming you to Puff. Thanks for stopping by to say hello.


i dont often use someone elses words. but he said it just right. haha.
ive only had one torano cigar but loved it. it was early in my smoking days.
it was this one...

honestly dont know what the name of it was. I did recently order a sampler, I think its got 7 different ones in it. cant remember the specifics. but i am looking forward to buying more already. lol.

thanks for stopping in to see the people.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been smoking a lot of Torano Cigars lately,,,getting back to my old roots and question why I ever left. I have been getting a ton of pleasure from nearly the whole line and the complexity, taste, construction, burn, quality is so impressive. I smoke a ton of different brands because I like searching for new "talent" but Torano cigars just seem to have it all working for them.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Definitely a good line of cigars, really like the Reserva Selecta. Been trying to get my hands on the Exodus "50 Years" on c-bid, but always get out-bid. I should probably just pick one up from the local B&M or CI. I'm really looking forward to trying this one as the Exodus line is quite tasty. How does it compare to the Exodus Gold and Silver???


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I recently received one of the CRA Edition Torano's in the Toro size. What blend is it, the Casa Torano, Reserva Decadencia, or something different???


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Seminole said:


> I recently received one of the CRA Edition Torano's in the Toro size. What blend is it, the Casa Torano, Reserva Decadencia, or something different???


The CRA cigar is a unique blend made only for those samplers.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Definitely a good line of cigars, really like the Reserva Selecta. Been trying to get my hands on the Exodus "50 Years" on c-bid, but always get out-bid. I should probably just pick one up from the local B&M or CI. I'm really looking forward to trying this one as the Exodus line is quite tasty. How does it compare to the Exodus Gold and Silver???


 Think of the Exodus Gold as white chocolate and the new 50 Years as DARK CHOCOLATE - rich and flavorful.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

socapots said:


> i dont often use someone elses words. but he said it just right. haha.
> ive only had one torano cigar but loved it. it was early in my smoking days.
> it was this one...
> 
> ...


This is the Casa Toraño Maduro, rated the # 2 maduro of 2008 and in the top 25 overall. This is what I smoke in the office regularly. Glad to be here!


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> at the apartment i stay in i only have a little a/c unit in the living room which is almost good for nothing. now the the summer is coming around my humi's have been around 75-80 degrees during the day. i live on the 3 story so i don't really have a basement or something to store them. none of the humi's are in direct sunlight or around a heat source but i still cant get the temp down. i ran my a/c unit for 4 hours and with my fans on, and it did take my temp down to 70 again for a bit, but i just don't think i can afford to keep my a/c on for 14 hours a day.


 You might want to check the seal on your humi. It may not be tight seal and that might be causing you problems.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

LLACA said:


> Think of the Exodus Gold as white chocolate and the new 50 Years as DARK CHOCOLATE - rich and flavorful.


Sounds yummy :dr, got to get my hands on one!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

LLACA said:


> The CRA cigar is a unique blend made only for those samplers.


Thanks for info.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Any insight on the Noventa aging process. I know it says on the Torano site that they are made of 5 yr old Nic tobacco and that the cigars are aged in reserve "until they reach their peak". That's a pretty subjective statement... are we talking 6 months, a year, two years... spill the beans here I'd love to know. Not that it will affect my love of the cigar, the Noventa is my favorite Torano hands down.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Any insight on the Noventa aging process. I know it says on the Torano site that they are made of 5 yr old Nic tobacco and that the cigars are aged in reserve "until they reach their peak". That's a pretty subjective statement... are we talking 6 months, a year, two years... spill the beans here I'd love to know. Not that it will affect my love of the cigar, the Noventa is my favorite Torano hands down.


 I am not going to spill the beans but will tell you that we have some Noventas that have been ageing for at least 3 years.

By the way sorry I have been away for a while but see the next post to understand why.:smoke:


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

*Date: *July 15, 2010
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE* *Media Contact:*
Bruce M. Lewis
 bruce@torano.com 
305.661.9121
​*TORAÑO FAMILY, ARMED WITH A NEW LOOK, IS BACK IN CONTROL OF ITS OWN DISTRIBUTION*​​(Miami, Florida) July 15, 2010-The Toraño Family, makers of some of the finest cigars in the world, is proud to announce that effective August 1st the family will distribute its own brands. To add to this exciting news, Toraño launches a new company name, a new logo and two retail exclusive cigar brands. 

The company name is changing from Toraño Cigars to Toraño Family Cigar Company to truly capture the family legacy and emphasize that this is a family-owned company. The taking over of its distribution is the result of the family's decision to enhance its personal relationships with the trade and consumers. 

"We are energized and excited to be announcing these positive changes," said Charlie Toraño, the company's president.

The new logo, which combines a contemporary, yet classic look, is symbolic of the company's new direction, one which will focus on the introduction of innovative cigar brands, unique blends and building a strong Toraño Family Cigar community. 

"We recognize the value of building communication," Charlie said. "There's no better way to reach cigar smokers and the trade than through social media, the Internet, the use of viral campaigns and the personal touch and interactions at cigar events that only the family can provide." 

The IPCPR in New Orleans will be the platform for the unveiling of Master by Carlos Toraño and Single Region, two retail exclusive brands. The company is also offering a value priced bundle cigar named Brigade. 

"I am looking forward to seeing everyone at our upcoming annual trade show and personally showing all of the changes which are taking place," Charlie said.

A leader in the cigar industry, Toraño Family Cigar Company is a four-generation company currently based in Miami, Florida. It enjoys a rich heritage and history in tobacco growing and cigar manufacturing. 

*For media inquires and interviews, please contact Bruce M. Lewis at: bruce@torano.com or via phone at: *305.661.9121.

###:drinking:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LLACA said:


> I am not going to spill the beans but will tell you that we have some Noventas that have been ageing for at least 3 years.
> 
> By the way sorry I ahve been away for a while but see the next post to understand why.:smoke:


I've been smoking so many of the other line of cigars I have not yet tried the Noventa..yet. Seriously, I'm already a convert...are you just trying to hook me again with another great cigar so I won't be smoking any other brands?

Saw the article about you taking over your own operations..smart move esp. now in this environment. Who is going to have more passion for what you do other than....The Torano Family?


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've been smoking so many of the other line of cigars I have not yet tried the Noventa..yet. Seriously, I'm already a convert...are you just trying to hook me again with another great cigar so I won't be smoking any other brands?
> 
> Saw the article about you taking over your own operations..smart move esp. now in this environment. Who is going to have more passion for what you do other than....The Torano Family?


Exactly our feeling. Thank you for your support and of course I don't want you to smoke any other brands - LOL!
:smoke:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Smart move to bring it 'in house' for control and some savings along the way, the middle man always makes a buck.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Carlos... any insight on the Fortress? I saw them pop up on Cigar International's jambalaya page for the first time the other day and it sparked my curiosity. What could one expect when smoking this cigar?


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Just smoked the CRA edition last night and it was tasty, the best one in my opinion, that I have tried, and I think I've had most of them. The draw was tight and if you looked down the foot while smoking, there was about an 1/8" hole that went the length of the cigar, but the taste was excellent. 

Going back to that hole, what could cause this? The tobacco burning to quickly in that area? A gap in the roll? Oh well, It didn't effect the taste, but I do suspect it effected the draw, which took a couple puffs to get some smoke into the mouth the entire time I smoked. 

With all this being said, I really enjoyed that spicy flavor, not of pepper, but of baking spices. I can't say I've tasted that in a cigar before. I think the roll and draw were a fluke, but I can't get any more to verify. 

Is it possible to find or get these anywhere? I would definitely buy a box, as I think I have fallen in love with the flavor of this cigar and the only way to get one is to join CRA, which I am a member of already. I guess I could buy a membership for everyone in my family, my friends, and co-workers, have them sent to my house, and then keep the cigars, that would equal a box, but that would be a seriously expensive box of cigars at $35 a stick.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to the boards Carlos!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Just smoked the CRA edition last night and it was tasty, the best one in my opinion, that I have tried, and I think I've had most of them. The draw was tight and if you looked down the foot while smoking, there was about an 1/8" hole that went the length of the cigar, but the taste was excellent.
> 
> Going back to that hole, what could cause this? The tobacco burning to quickly in that area? A gap in the roll? Oh well, It didn't effect the taste, but I do suspect it effected the draw, which took a couple puffs to get some smoke into the mouth the entire time I smoked.
> 
> ...


Corey,
Was that from one of the sampler packs that you get at a cigar shop that includes like 10 cigars and a membership?


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Corey,
> Was that from one of the sampler packs that you get at a cigar shop that includes like 10 cigars and a membership?


It is one that came with the membership from website. I got this one and the Cusano Freedom when I signed up online.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Seminole said:


> It is one that came with the membership from website. I got this one and the Cusano Freedom when I signed up online.


It looks like they may rotate what you get... you got lucky with your grab.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

iMarc said:


> It looks like they may rotate what you get... you got lucky with your grab.


I did, and I would sure like to get more of that blend, it was definitely tasty.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Carlos, quick question for you... I hope you still hang out here at puff.

I love your cigars and want to keep them at their best. You now include a Humidipak in you cigar boxes. What rh did you choose for the humidipak in your packaging? Thanks


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a 1959 50 years, wow! It was delicious! 

We're glad to have you here Carlos!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I had a 1959 50 years, wow! It was delicious!


I can't agree more, the 50 year box press is my favorite stick.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Titus9000 said:


> I'm new to cigars, but i have learned that I like cigars with significantly more flavor than a Macanudo Hampton Court. Do you guys make anything that has a lot of flavor but isn't too harsh or nicotine heavy for a new smoker?


Try the Casa Torano, either natural or maduro.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I had a 1959 50 years, wow! It was delicious!
> 
> We're glad to have you here Carlos!


Thank you Abe.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

tke743 said:


> Carlos, quick question for you... I hope you still hang out here at puff.
> 
> I love your cigars and want to keep them at their best. You now include a Humidipak in you cigar boxes. What rh did you choose for the humidipak in your packaging? Thanks


We chose 69%.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> Carlos... any insight on the Fortress? I saw them pop up on Cigar International's jambalaya page for the first time the other day and it sparked my curiosity. What could one expect when smoking this cigar?


Scott:

The Fortress is medium-medium plus in strength. It has some spice and is well balanced. I enjoyed a couple of them over the long weekend.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Carlos, great thread.

I have not yet tied a Torano. I like med-full bodied smokes and love maduro's or any dark wrapper. What do you suggest I try ... first.


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

Swany said:


> Hi Carlos, great thread.
> 
> I have not yet tied a Torano. I like med-full bodied smokes and love maduro's or any dark wrapper. What do you suggest I try ... first.


Rob:

I would point you in the direction of the Exodus 1959-50 Years and Virtuoso. If you are willing to try an Ecuadorian/Habano wrapper then try the Master.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just had an Exodus Silver last night. It only had a few months rest but I really enjoyed it! The problem was my friend's girlfriend who couldn't keep her mouth shut ruined my focus on the flavors. This girl spent 45 minutes telling a 5 minute story. :tsk:

Anyways thanks for hanging around here Carlos!


----------



## LLACA (Apr 6, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Just had an Exodus Silver last night. It only had a few months rest but I really enjoyed it! The problem was my friend's girlfriend who couldn't keep her mouth shut ruined my focus on the flavors. This girl spent 45 minutes telling a 5 minute story. :tsk:
> 
> Anyways thanks for hanging around here Carlos!


Thanks Brian. I smoked quite a few of the Toro Elegantes over the long weekend.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the reply I will be keeping mine in my 70% humidor then. Love your stuff.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

LLACA said:


> Rob:
> 
> I would point you in the direction of the Exodus 1959-50 Years and Virtuoso. If you are willing to try an Ecuadorian/Habano wrapper then try the Master.


The Master is a beautiful cigar. I was absolutely blown away by how good it was.:thumb:


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I was recently fortunate to find myself sitting next to my Nashville Torano rep on a flight to New Jersey (she had just been given that territory). How refreshing to find a young lady with a clear passion for cigars and Torano. 

Carlos, she gifted me a few different cigars because I knew little about Torano and one of those was the Exodus 1959 50 year robusto. I can say it may now be my favorite cigar! She also recommended the Decandencia for my wife, so she is anxious to give those a try.

I was impressed with Andrea...she represented Torano well! She definitely recruited another Torano fan!


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

The 1959 50 year has become my new favorite.

Smoking a robusto right now and have a box of the box press as well.

Great cigars. Keep up the great work!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was ordering some stuff off CI and threw in a 5pack of these based on this thread. I'm pretty excited to try one. Everyone seems to like these 1959's.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

The 1959's are great, so much that I bought the double corona's as well. Also just picked up a 10 pack of the Virtuoso Encore's which look pretty good. So far I am quite the fan of Torano and even have a 10 pack of the Fortress coming soon. I can see the Torano's being a big part of my humidors.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

How are the virtuoso and the fortress? I love the 50 years and the 1916 was okay in my opinion but that is all I have tried.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> How are the virtuoso and the fortress?


The Virtuoso's are some of the best smokes I have ever tried. Everyone has had a perfect construction with a not too tight/loose draw, great burn, and a nice full bodied smoke filled with earthy, leathery goodness.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

truckertim said:


> The Virtuoso's are some of the best smokes I have ever tried. Everyone has had a perfect construction with a not too tight/loose draw, great burn, and a nice full bodied smoke filled with earthy, leathery goodness.


I second that review, but I still like the 50 year exodus box press better.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I second that review, but I still like the 50 year exodus box press better.


I have two Exodus 50yr in the huni but havent tried them yet. When i bought them the guy said to let them age for couple months. But now im really excited to try them!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Fortress isn't a bad cigar but as I remember it wasn't exactly the most complex cigar. I feel it lacks the sophistication of some of Torano's more elegant offerings. I would consider it to be a 2nd Tier Torano if I had to group them to illustrate the example I am trying to make.


----------



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Love the Torano line, sir. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since this has been brought back to life, The Noventa with a year of rest is a gem and the Exodus with a year is Heaven to me. Though I hate to say it, for the price these can be had on the sale and auction sites, you can not go wrong.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

I love Casa Torano Natural. It's a very well made cigar that has been completely consistent so far. Very tasty without being harsh, and had a nice relaxing aroma. My wife even likes when I smoke them. The maduro is good too but I prefer the natural in this line.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Vault is my favorite Torano.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I love the Torano Maduro!! The 1959 is my favorite these days when I hit the local shop


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I tried an Exodus 50 Years Robusto tonight and it was very flavorful! I've only had it for about a month and I imagine they get even better with some rest.


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

First time checking out the brand forums here, I must say when I first started the cigars, I bought a Torano Sampler, and I loved the 50 year Box Press, not so good myself at describing what Intaste yet, but that one was like smoking Chocolate! I will get more, and I certainly intend to see how they improve after a few months in the coolidor!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

a quick bump for a quality company, had one of the Red Vault blend D-042 ( I think) few weeks ago. very good cigar. hope this revives the thread and our Torano rep is still here


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the Toranos. Have been smoking the '50 years Exodus' but would love to get my hands on other blends.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

it looks like our rep hasn't been here in almost 3 years, hope he comes back


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

I just received my first "box" purchase - 10 of the Exodus 50yr "Cuban Toro" - 6x54 with pigtails and closed foot. Looks like a CI exclusive - they had them on a daily deal for $40. I know they need to acclimate but it's about all I can do to leave them alone..


----------

